# 10 acres in Texas, owner finance



## Lavendergrl (Sep 15, 2006)

Iâm thinking about selling a little place I have in Texas. I bought it to retire on, but life has thrown me a curve ball. 
Itâs 10 acres, an hour or so south of the Dallas area, and Â½ mile from one of the biggest lakes in Texas, a lake that is home to all kinds of fishing records. The boat dock is right down the road. The land is on a county road corner. Itâs a good shape with lots of road frontage. It has a nice pond. The inside part is cleared (important to keep the ag tax exemption!) but the edges are fairly wooded for privacy, with lots of beautiful big trees, Soil is sandy loam. Itâs not on any type of a flood plain. 

Municipal water and electric are available, and there is a phone line at the front of the property; you can get cheap Internet that way if you like. 
The area feels way out in the country. You feel like youâre deep in the boonies, but itâs misleading. You are only 15 minutes from a Home Depot! Itâs the best of both worlds, mostly isolation with a bit of convenience. 
Price is $4000 per acre. I will owner finance @ 7.5% for up to 10 years. No down payment will be required, and I care more about character than credit. Buyer will only have to pay the title company cost on the front end, which should be nominal. This will protect me from a non-serious buyer. 
Included are 2 nice gambrel (cute barn style) buildings. One is 192 sf with a loft and the other is 384 sf with a loft, both are sturdily constructed. 
This is outside any city limits, so you have a LOT of freedom what you do out here as far as building. The only deed restriction is no mobile homes. The area is very nice. 
You will need to put in a gravel drive, a septic tank, and pay $995.00 for a co-op water meter. The electric co-op doesnât charge to run the power line from the road, but they require you install a minimal kitchen and bathroom to get the line run. 
If you wanted to live in the "little barn houses", you could. Thatâs what I planned to do. If you built something bigger later youâd have two guest houses or a great shop.
If interested, either post or PM me. 
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;
&#12288;


----------



## Worknman (Jan 11, 2012)

Where is this located, intrested!!! Thanks.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you have any pictures? How is this zoned?


----------



## Lavendergrl (Sep 15, 2006)

It's zoned agricultural. I need to get some pictures done. Selling it was kind of a spontaneous decision. All I can say is follow your dreams before you get too old. Father Time is always on duty. 

Worknman and others, PM's sent! Thank you!


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

can I get some information as well please


----------



## pcwerk (Sep 2, 2003)

i just drove through this area (Centerville/Madisonville) and was thinking what a nice area it would be...your definitely correct about getting busy with your dreams b4 its too late!


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

pcwerk said:


> i just drove through this area (Centerville/Madisonville) and was thinking what a nice area it would be...your definitely correct about getting busy with your dreams b4 its too late!


She's a little further North than that. But youre right, I lived just N of Madisonville for a while and was buying a place out of Centerville and all that country is great.


----------



## MelMel (Dec 6, 2012)

If you have no takers yet please let me know. This property sounds perfect.


----------



## Lavendergrl (Sep 15, 2006)

I am going next week to take photos. I will post back when I get those taken.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Lavendergrl said:


> Iâm thinking about selling a little place I have in Texas. I bought it to retire on, but life has thrown me a curve ball.
> Itâs 10 acres, an hour or so south of the Dallas area, and Â½ mile from one of the biggest lakes in Texas, a lake that is home to all kinds of fishing records. The boat dock is right down the road. The land is on a county road corner. Itâs a good shape with lots of road frontage. It has a nice pond. The inside part is cleared (important to keep the ag tax exemption!) but the edges are fairly wooded for privacy, with lots of beautiful big trees, Soil is sandy loam. Itâs not on any type of a flood plain.
> 
> Municipal water and electric are available, and there is a phone line at the front of the property; you can get cheap Internet that way if you like.
> ...


----------



## lundiew (Apr 17, 2014)

Lavendergirl,

Is this land still available? I know it's been a while, but I'm looking to possibly move to this area and this site sounds great. Thanks...

lundiew


----------



## ntxyankee2 (Jul 3, 2015)

Available?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

ntxyankee2 said:


> Available?


I think this was her last post on this forum. Try PMing her


----------

